# Tony Khan: "I Don't Have 27 Hollywood Writers Doing Sketch Comedy. We Do Great Wrestling Matches."



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Idk AEWs product is VASTLY better than anything WWE is doing currently. Tony is doing something right.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Weird statement for sure. Especially since they've directly copied numerous Vince Russo ideas.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well Tony Khan isn't wrong. He doesn't have 27 writers doing sketch comedy. The Young Bucks, OC and others probably come up with the ideas themselves while TK focuses on booking the matches. Of course AEW has comedy and there isn't anything wrong with that. They just do it in a way that isn't overly sterilized like WWEs product is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475817294785916930
> *In this week's edition of Stupid Statements by Tony Khan, he decides to act like he's above doing Sports Entertainment because the inmates are running the asylum. Orange Cassidy is sketch comedy. The Young Bucks are sketch comedy. You are not different. Your matches are just longer.*


nothing stupid about it

only truth - he does not have 27 writers doing sketch comedy - where is the lie?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Efie_G said:


> Idk AEWs product is VASTLY better than anything WWE is doing currently. Tony is doing something right.


*It's not better than Smackdown, but that's not the point. The point is he DOES do sketch comedy. It's just done impromptu by the wrestlers instead of being scripted.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's not better than Smackdown, but that's not the point. The point is he DOES do sketch comedy. It's just done impromptu by the wrestlers instead of being scripted.*



its shocking how similar aew is becoming to wwe and that is not a good thing. At least tna and wcw did everything they could to be different for a while.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's not better than Smackdown, but that's not the point. The point is he DOES do sketch comedy. It's just done impromptu by the wrestlers instead of being scripted.*


but he doesn’t have 27 writers writing it

talk about that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nothing stupid about it
> 
> only truth - he does not have 27 writers doing sketch comedy - where is the lie?


* The lie is that this is not a pure wrestling program, no matter how many times Tony Khan hops on the radio and screams it into the microphone while taking shots at WWE every chance he gets. This show has plenty of stupid shit on it, and there were entire shows in the summer dedicated to jobbers doing shitty sketch comedy because they didn't even try when they got moved from their normal time slot.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> * The lie is that this is not a pure wrestling program, no matter how many times Tony Khan hops on the radio and screams it into the microphone while taking shots at WWE every chance he gets. This show has plenty of stupid shit on it, and there were entire shows in the summer dedicated to jobbers doing shitty sketch comedy because they didn't even try when they got moved from their normal time slot.*


does he or does he not have 27 writers writing sketch comedy?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> its shocking how similar aew is becoming to wwe and that is not a good thing. At least tna and wcw did everything they could to be different for a while.


What? Young Bucks has always been like that. They even ruined AJ Styles Bullet club in Japan. Went from badass stable to cringy comedy one. Same with Omega. They are actually hurting guys like Adam Cole now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> does he or does he not have 27 writers writing sketch comedy?


*You continue to ignore his point of emphasis, which is that he ONLY does great wrestling, not sketch comedy.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You continue to ignore his point of emphasis, which is that he ONLY does great wrestling, not sketch comedy.*


oh my poor beautiful baby boy with the angel eyes, let daddlekins take you for your lessons

“I don’t have 27 Hollywood writers sitting around, writing sketch comedy for the show. We do great wrestling matches.”

“I don’t have 27 Hollywood writers sitting around, writing sketch comedy for the show.” this is the statement - it is a singular idea which can either be true or a lie. Truth if he doesn‘t have 27 writers, lie if he does have 27 writers

We do great wrestling matches.” - this is his conclusion after his statement. Ergo, we do not have 27 writers writing sketch comedy, therefore we do great wrestling matches. it is true if they do great wrestling matches. Its a lie if they have 27 writers

nowhere does he say ‘we don’t do comedy’ - because that would be a lie, we all know they do

now, go to your room, do your homework and make dadda a cuppa coffee my sweet boy


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony “I’m not bitter” Khan. “Dad, I need more money, this guy is an needle mover.”


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor reading comprehension definitely seems to be a thing with people who actively shit on things.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Buhalovski said:


> What? Young Bucks has always been like that. They even ruined AJ Styles Bullet club in Japan. Went from badass stable to cringy comedy one. Same with Omega. They are actually hurting guys like Adam Cole now.



sorry im confused on your post ? little tired today lol


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

There's already a thread in which he talks about a lot of things WWE, just a few down from this one.

Man, you love to cherry-pick your battles.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I mean... he's correct in his statement. They have put on some great matches and their "comedy" segments are thought up by the Wish.com rockers and their rivals Pockets & friends.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh my poor beautiful baby boy with the angel eyes, let daddlekins take you for your lessons
> 
> “I don’t have 27 Hollywood writers sitting around, writing sketch comedy for the show. We do great wrestling matches.”
> 
> ...


*OK Literal Larry, what do you think the implication of a statement taking shots at 27 writers who do sketch comedy is, when it's followed by "We do great wrestling." ? He's telling us that he's presenting "real wrestling" as if he's above comedic segments. Is the sub text lost on you, or are you actually pretending like you don't comprehend it? Because you're not dumb. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *OK Literal Larry, what do you think the implication of a statement taking shots at 27 writers who do sketch comedy is, when it's followed by "We do great wrestling." ? He's telling us that he's presenting "real wrestling" as if he's above comedic segments. Is the sub text lost on you, or are you actually pretending like you don't comprehend it? Because you're not dumb. *


you’re so lucky me and you mom @Big Booty Bex loves you so much

the context is depending on the question that leads to the statement. Neither context or subtext should be inferred without that

and subtext inferring says more about the reader ‘filling in the gaps’ than they do about the statement maker

where my coffee?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *OK Literal Larry, what do you think the implication of a statement taking shots at 27 writers who do sketch comedy is, when it's followed by "We do great wrestling." ? He's telling us that he's presenting "real wrestling" as if he's above comedic segments. Is the sub text lost on you, or are you actually pretending like you don't comprehend it? Because you're not dumb. *


and yet its showing that just putting matches together means nothing and its not working. Other than live crowds having fun doing something and being at an event and cheering for something in the moment, Its not actually translating well to tv story. He just throws matches together and thinks its some epic thing but there is nothing behind all of them. He doesn't know how to book or be creative where matches have proper story telling and build and lack of creative.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re so lucky me and you mom @Big Booty Bex loves you so much
> 
> the context is depending on the question that leads to the statement. Neither context or subtext should be inferred without that
> 
> ...


*No, it doesn't, when Tony and his wrestlers, Bryan Danielson included, have made it a point to stress that AEW IS Professional Wrestling, not "Sports Entertainment." This isn't a reach out of left field because they take any chance they can get to remind us.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, it doesn't, when Tony and his wrestlers, Bryan Danielson included, have made it a point to stress that AEW IS Professional Wrestling, not "Sports Entertainment." This isn't a reach out of left field because they take any chance they can get to remind us.*


and none of that means ‘we don’t do comedy’

because comedy is also ‘professional wrestling’

daddlekins will just have to make his own coffee it seems

oh, teenagers


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

He don´t need 27 Hollywood writers to do sketch comedy. He has Patient Zero in Colt Cabana, as well as the Bucks, Omega and the entire Dork Order to give him bad input.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> He don´t need 27 Hollywood writers to do sketch comedy. He has Patient Zero in Colt Cabana, as well as the Bucks, Omega and the entire Dork Order to give him bad input.



no he dont and he should not have that but hes also a trash booker and lack of creative guy. So he should get his ego out of his ass and stop talking about wwe and stop acting like he has an idea of what hess doing on the front end of things and hire someone to book and creative.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They clearly have far less comedy than WWE and especially far fewer 'sketches'. Even Cassidy has been working more serious matches like against Cole last week. It isn't without comedy but compare it to in the past, AEW has less of it and is generally more serious now. Their main 'comedy' match every year is the Stadium Stampede, which is full of novelty and 'ha ha' spots. Hopefully they continue to stay away from Mimosa Mayhem, weddings and Broken Matt with his drone as that is the sort of 'sports entertainment' AEW doesn't need.

Almost every promotion in history has had some comedy, I don't mind a bit of it but hate it when it's a recurring theme during shows.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475817294785916930
> *In this week's edition of Stupid Statements by Tony Khan, he decides to act like he's above doing Sports Entertainment because the inmates are running the asylum. Orange Cassidy is sketch comedy. The Young Bucks are sketch comedy. You are not different. Your matches are just longer.*


Sketch comedy - or just sketches - cannot be your primary avenue for the advancement of storylines. Take the Mega Powers explosion and imagine that angle run through 27 writers today. It would be so mangled that Vince would just ignore it and have Savage turn on Hogan for no reason today.

There is a balance in wrestling that needs to be maintained. There is a place for backstage segments, interviews, and promos. They have to serve to fortify or advance the character, and have to have a modicum of entertainment. Just as there is the need for matches themselves - after all these are shows in a fictional combat universe. But it is about maintaining a tension between the two extremes. WWE fails at time in the former, and Impact definitely fails in this regard. Ring of Honor and at times AEW fails in the latter.


----------



## MattC123 (Oct 21, 2019)

Writers in WWE don't even have a say. It's all Vince for the most part.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JFC his jabs are weak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> They clearly have far less comedy than WWE and especially far fewer 'sketches'. Even Cassidy has been working more serious matches like against Cole last week. It isn't without comedy but compare it to in the past, AEW has less of it and is generally more serious now. Their main 'comedy' match every year is the Stadium Stampede, which is full of novelty and 'ha ha' spots. Hopefully they continue to stay away from Mimosa Mayhem, weddings and Broken Matt with his drone as that is the sort of 'sports entertainment' AEW doesn't need.
> 
> Almost every promotion in history has had some comedy, I don't mind a bit of it but hate it when it's a recurring theme during shows.


*This is a rare occasion where we agree on something. Comedy has its place as long as it doesn't engulf the show. Just don't act like you're above it when we see it weekly.*


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

Maybe you should hire at least five to ten Hollywood writers Tony, it’ll probably help the unfunny bits from the elite to Cassidy and the misfits be actually funny now. Hell get two writers for Darby alone


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

He makes a great point! Bravo Tony


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Does this guy ever just shut up? He always throws shade at the WWE, it's nauseating. AEW's product hasn't been that great recently and they do push cringe comedy stuff like the dark order


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Does this guy ever just shut up? He always throws shade at the WWE, it's nauseating. AEW's product hasn't been that great recently and they do push cringe comedy stuff like the dark order



only expected from a terrible booker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> only expected from a terrible booker


who is a better booker in 2021?

please cite live bookers of shows only, not ex-booking podcasters


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who is a better booker in 2021?


*JIM CO...*



> please cite live bookers of shows only, not ex-booking podcasters


*GOD DAMMIT!*


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who is a better booker in 2021?
> 
> please cite live bookers of shows only, not ex-booking podcasters


Who books MLW? I'd argue that's better booked than AEW, albeit too low budget and too far filmed in advance to make much noise.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tony needs to talk less and focus on his product more.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

He's not wrong though, is he? This is also pretty much what everyone has been saying on here for years about WWE, but when Tony Khan says it, it's anti-AEW cancel culture engaged.

Yes, the Bucks and Cassidy are comedy, but it's more organic and comes from the talent. I can guarantee that they aren't written scripts on a weekly basis with zero input. Comedy has and always will be as bigger part of wrestling as the Irish Whip or the referee. Go to a small indie and it'll be there, go to the biggest Wrestle mania and it'll be there too, as well as everywhere inbetween.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who is a better booker in 2021?
> 
> please cite live bookers of shows only, not ex-booking podcasters



do you ever get tired of defending every last thing aew does ? Why do you think that is? you never have anything constructive here. Just defend everything well we discuss some issue and point out some good things.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think he meant to say "We have great wrestling matches and we also have guys who have no idea how to write sketch comedy attempt to do so. But it is less than 27!"


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> do you ever get tired of defending every last thing aew does ? Why do you think that is? you never have anything constructive here. Just defend everything well we discuss some issue and point out some good things.


I don't see a single constructive point from you in this thread either. Basically you've just said:


They are the same as WWE (hyperbole).
It doesn't translate well to TV (in your opinion).
Tony Khan is a trash booker.
Why do you disagree with me? How dare you enjoy AEW! Be miserable and slate everything like me!
Then you cannot name anyone that can do it better.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Tony isn't as great as he thinks he is, and i'd argue some of the genuine best stuff over the past 18 months has come from WWE (Roman Reigns, Heyman, Sasha Banks, Becky) but on the whole, he isn't totally wrong. Overall, WWE is the shits far too often. I can't watch it.

AEW has issues but is still the (by far) superior product.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I don't see a single constructive point from you in this thread either. Basically you've just said:
> 
> 
> They are the same as WWE (hyperbole).
> ...



its constructive because we are talking about changes needed with ratings on a slow decline.Acting like its all great is not healthy. Of course someone can enjoy aew but acting like everything they do is great is a complete lie and to go out of your way to defend it instead of letting people discuss changes to improve it is not healthy. Of course i dont know who they should hire, Im just saying they have to hire someone. Its a growing issue that more and more people are pointing out. I have in the past mentioned maybe Eric would be good. maybe not but just mentioned it. Its insanely rare for any business to not have a creative director. You think every sports team just has some owner running around booking the roster and couching the team. You think a movie is ran from head to toe from the director ? no all of the positions are in place Tony khan is not fucking Elon musk which is a rare case.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> its constructive because we are talking about changes needed with ratings on a slow decline.Acting like its all great is not healthy. Of course someone can enjoy aew but acting like everything they do is great is a complete lie and to go out of your way to defend it instead of letting people discuss changes to improve it is not healthy. Of course i dont know who they should hire, Im just saying they have to hire someone. Its a growing issue that more and more people are pointing out.


Well then why didn't you make this constructive point in the first place instead of ranting off like a spoilt child? I'd argue that this approach of negativity and toxicity is far less healthy, especially as you're in no position to change anything.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

This guy has two vanilla midgets kissing another vanilla midget on the cheek while they laugh at the camera and your telling me this shit isn’t sketch comedy?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ehhh Tony books good matches but so does WWE.

The only major USA promotions I think of when it comes to athletic style wrestling without dumb sketch comedy are MLW and ROH.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Well then why didn't you make this constructive point in the first place instead of ranting off like a spoilt child? I'd argue that this approach of negativity and toxicity is far less healthy, especially as you're in no position to change anything.


buddy its a fucking forum to talk about the product and chat about issues. lets get back on track instead of defending someone that just circle jerks to the product. How many times do we have to have people get worked up over what people point out in here.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ehhh Tony books good matches but so does WWE.
> 
> The only major USA promotions I think of when it comes to athletic style wrestling without dumb sketch comedy are MLW and ROH.



yes but a good match a aew has proven means nothing with bad booking before hand. Otherwise aew is just a glorified super indy show. I would argue that they had pretty solid booking the first year before covid. It just seems to have changed. Its why we keep not getting pay offs after the match. Or keep getting us being super into a wrestler and the build up and final match never pays off and people keep asking was that person good after being so behind them before hand. 

Like hangman a a great example. His hype in here is entirely gone and its because of what we pointed out all along about the booking and the booking he continues to get. He can put on a great match just like anyone or kenny but with out the rest its forgettable.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> yes but a good match a aew has proven means nothing with bad booking before hand. Otherwise aew is just a glorified super indy show. I would argue that they had pretty solid booking the first year before covid. It just seems to have changed.


Certainly do agree that Tony's booking seems to be booking the best matches he can and then trying to jam a story in there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> do you ever get tired of defending every last thing aew does ? Why do you think that is? you never have anything constructive here. Just defend everything well we discuss some issue and point out some good things.


do you ever get tired of only attacking aew?

just attack everything without anything constructive to say

also…. Please answer my question and don’t deflect when you can’t come up with an answer - just say ‘sorry Mr Legit, you’re right’

and then i’ll let my son come out and play ‘bookers and HOOKers’ with you again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He's not wrong though, is he? This is also pretty much what everyone has been saying on here for years about WWE, but when Tony Khan says it, it's anti-AEW cancel culture engaged.
> 
> Yes, the Bucks and Cassidy are comedy, but it's more organic and comes from the talent. I can guarantee that they aren't written scripts on a weekly basis with zero input. Comedy has and always will be as bigger part of wrestling as the Irish Whip or the referee. Go to a small indie and it'll be there, go to the biggest Wrestle mania and it'll be there too, as well as everywhere inbetween.


*If Tony Khan said "We make our own comedy." I would have no issue with this statement, no matter how much I think it sucks. The issue is how he tries to sell AEW as pure wrestling, which is horseshit. *


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> buddy its a fucking forum to talk about the product and chat about issues. lets get back on track instead of defending someone that just circle jerks to the product. How many times do we have to have people get worked up over what people point out in here.


So it's only to talk about issues and not praise what you enjoy? Sounds rather negative really, doesn't it? Are you like this with everything in life? 

Someone takes you to dinner

You: Err but this isn't cooked right, the bread isn't white and the waiter hasn't delivered my food as quick as in McDonald's! The chef doesn't know what he's doing..._snorts like a pig_

Like I said, make your point and stop circle jerking to negativity...or cry wanking. It only took you five posts to make a halfway valid point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *If Tony Khan said "We make our own comedy." I would have no issue with this statement, no matter how much I think it sucks. The issue is how he tries to sell AEW as pure wrestling, which is horseshit. *


That is the interviewers fault - he should have followed up with ‘and what do you think of comedy in wrestling’

and Khan would’ve most likely answered that it has its place / just like we all see on AEW shows


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *If Tony Khan said "We make our own comedy." I would have no issue with this statement, no matter how much I think it sucks. The issue is how he tries to sell AEW as pure wrestling, which is horseshit. *


He sells a product which is almost entirely wrestling the whole time, is that not the case? They even have two whole YouTube shows with additional wrestling if you're ever in need of more of it (I know I'm not!). I think his point here is that they are a wrestling show with comedy, not a Hollywood comedy show with wrestling. WWE hires Hollywood writers with zero experience in wrestling, whereas they use those with experience and add their own comedy. Just because he couldn't fine print on a random interview question doesn't mean that this isn't the case.

At the end of the day, there will always be those upset about Tony Khan on here, because he couldn't say absolutely everything that they wanted to hear. At this point, I would question whether some people actually understand what constructive criticism is and just want to push their own agenda (yourself not included).


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Lol this guy gets mad heat on the internet and massive pops when he comes out pre and post TV tapings

only a matter of time before he’s an on screen character. You did this. All of you


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

TonySirico said:


> Lol this guy gets mad heat on the internet and massive pops when he comes out pre and post TV tapings
> 
> only a matter of time before he’s an on screen character. You did this. All of you


I certainly hope not! This is where Dixie Carter threw herself under the bus (along with hiring Hogan and Bischoff of course).

I do wonder if David Crocket will be providing some mentorship here too, as Khan clearly does reach out to great minds in the industry (contrary to the shouty know it alls on here).


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you ever get tired of only attacking aew?
> 
> just attack everything without anything constructive to say
> 
> ...



dude wtf i wrong with you. You come into a thread that someone that is not me made that is bringing up different issues with aew every day and we all including myself have pointed out a million constrictive reasons. People like you just come in and say its all great bla bla not contributing to the issue of discussion an waste our time. I have pointed out a million different things but all of them lead back to Tony khan. how many times have we seen some wrestler be popular as fuck and people so behind them. They finally get a push and its weak and people bring it up. Then the wrestler finally makes it to a big match and after the match hes a flop. Its not the wrestlers fault but he booking. I understand i have made a few comments that simply say bad booking but that is because if you have properly followed everything i have said you would understand it was followed by many different points that come back to the few simple words. Its why i figured i could post a response with the simple context because people know by now. People continue to ask these questions and its obvious where it goes back to. I understand you think everything aew does is great but you should also understand you're saying this in threads build around issues. So what are you expecting to happen when you just come in and say no no no aew i fine. I hope this longer more detailed post has an impact for you to understand where we are all coming from and why its strange to just slide into a topic of issue and constantly act like its not happeing. No disrespect to you but this is the reality of the forum and a growing thing amongst people for a real reason. Because clearly you dont pay attention as i have pointed out a million good things and raved about plenty of great talent. But there is a greater issue than all the smaller wonderful things. I guess you missed me posting wonderful things about Hook. 

peace and love my dear !


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I certainly hope not! This is where Dixie Carter threw herself under the bus (along with hiring Hogan and Bischoff of course).
> 
> I do wonder if David Crocket will be providing some mentorship here too, as Khan clearly does reach out to great minds in the industry (contrary to the shouty know it alls on here).



god point but un likely. Tony more just likes to pay tributes to past people and have them be part of the product in some form. That would be interesting but un likely. Likely just either he wanted to attend the show or Tony wanted him to attend and a mini tribute. Seeing him more could be good though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> dude wtf i wrong with you. You come into a thread that someone that is not me made that is bringing up different issues with aew every day and we all including myself have pointed out a million constrictive reasons. People like you just come in and say its all great bla bla not contributing to the issue of discussion an waste our time. I have pointed out a million different things but all of them lead back to Tony khan. how many times have we seen some wrestler be popular as fuck and people so behind them. They finally get a push and its weak and people bring it up. Then the wrestler finally makes it to a big match and after the match hes a flop. Its not the wrestlers fault but he booking. I understand i have made a few comments that simply say bad booking but that is because if you have properly followed everything i have said you would understand it was followed by many different points that come back to the few simple words. Its why i figured i could post a response with the simple context because people know by now. People continue to ask these questions and its obvious where it goes back to. I understand you think everything aew does is great but you should also understand you're saying this in threads build around issues. So what are you expecting to happen when you just come in and say no no no aew i fine. I hope this longer more detailed post has an impact for you to understand where we are all coming from and why its strange to just slide into a topic of issue and constantly act like its not happeing. No disrespect to you but this is the reality of the forum and a growing thing amongst people for a real reason. Because clearly you dont pay attention as i have pointed out a million good things and raved about plenty of great talent. But there is a greater issue than all the smaller wonderful things. I guess you missed me posting wonderful things about Hook.
> 
> peace and love my dear !


my one fault is i cannot read when someone writes and there is no paragraph lines

i caught like…. None of that


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my one fault is i cannot read when someone writes and there is no paragraph lines
> 
> i caught like…. None of that


wasting everyones time, thanks


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Tony is a promoter. A promoter has to promote his product and generate hype and buzz and get people talking. 

He just proved himself to be a great booker by continuing to book himself to work the IWC marks into a shoot. 

Genius level ish from TK.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my one fault is i cannot read when someone writes and there is no paragraph lines
> 
> i caught like…. None of that


I had a go at reading it and I seem to have captured.


It's all Tony Khan's fault.
I'm smarter than him.
Something about over wrestlers losing steam, without an example. I can imagine he means Hangman, which is a fair point. Let's just ignore the likes of what happened to Karrian Kross and Keith Lee and say it's a Tony Khan only thing. This obviously makes him the worst human being on the planet and we must all unite to say this, in an effort to manifest that he spontaneously combusts to fulfill our collective childish autistic needs.
You're stupid for not agreeing with him.
I can't use paragraphs or capital letters.
Constructive to him means saying everything you want that's negative and calling everyone that disagrees something along the lines of a fan boy.
I'm on Wrestling Forum, therefore know all of the backstage details about AEW and how to run a wrestling promotion, despite zero experience in anything. Maybe that time when working in a supermarket at 17 was useful here? Or playing Smackdown Here Comes the Pain for 12 hours straight for 3 months? Transferable skills motherfucker!
constrictive (I can't tell if this is a typo or writing in a South African accent).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I had a go at reading it and I seem to have captured.
> 
> 
> It's all Tony Khan's fault.
> ...


ahhh, ok - nice looking out


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Tony is a promoter. A promoter has to promote his product and generate hype and buzz and get people talking.
> 
> He just proved himself to be a great booker by continuing to book himself to work the IWC marks into a shoot.
> 
> Genius level ish from TK.


It's like people getting worked by the Bucks and Cody because of obviously heelish character traits. It's a work for Christ sake!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

No matter how many interviews you're gonna do Khan, it's not gonna help your ratings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He sells a product which is almost entirely wrestling the whole time, is that not the case? They even have two whole YouTube shows with additional wrestling if you're ever in need of more of it (I know I'm not!). I think his point here is that they are a wrestling show with comedy, not a Hollywood comedy show with wrestling. WWE hires Hollywood writers with zero experience in wrestling, whereas they use those with experience and add their own comedy. Just because he couldn't fine print on a random interview question doesn't mean that this isn't the case.
> 
> At the end of the day, there will always be those upset about Tony Khan on here, because he couldn't say absolutely everything that they wanted to hear. At this point, I would question whether some people actually understand what constructive criticism is and just want to push their own agenda (yourself not included).


*The problem is this isn't his first interview saying something like this. He feels the need to constantly take random potshots at WWE for not doing enough wrestling and hyping up AEW as THE place for professional wrestling, while ignoring that his show is full of stupid and goofy comedy skits as well. All I'm saying is that he needs to embrace his identity accurately. He is not an alternative to WWE. He is Alternative WWE. The comedy is just improv and there's slightly more wrestling. *


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The problem is this isn't his first interview saying something like this. He feels the need to constantly take random potshots at WWE for not doing enough wrestling and hyping up AEW as THE place for professional wrestling, while ignoring that his show is full of stupid and goofy comedy skits as well. All I'm saying is that he needs to embrace his identity accurately. He is not an alternative to WWE. He is Alternative WWE. The comedy is just improv and there's slightly more wrestling. *


Very true, but are these pot shots in response to questions about WWE though? In which case, has the context been fully considered here?

Yes, he should ease off on the pot shots, but this doesn't make his show any better or worse.

To say slightly more is giving WWE a very large compliment. Last time I checked, it was full of recaps, promos and rematches.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes right.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

So damn annoying reading threads with the same AEW marks saying the same shit, because god forbid anyone criticize their beloved company


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Still #2 Wrestling company in America and the rest of the world Tony Khan. 😥


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's not better than Smackdown, but that's not the point. The point is he DOES do sketch comedy. It's just done impromptu by the wrestlers instead of being scripted.*


Which doesn't contradict what he said right?

He doesn't pay a bunch of writers to do what one person or wrestler could do themselves.....

Aew does in fact have sketch comedy......but its entirely done by the acts themselves with the ok of TK if course he doesn't need a horde of writers like WWE does and AEWs comedy is generally better too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re so lucky me and you mom @Big Booty Bex loves you so much
> 
> the context is depending on the question that leads to the statement. Neither context or subtext should be inferred without that
> 
> ...


Damn bruh why you so smart?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He said nothing wrong. Yes there’s comedy but it’s nowhere near as prominent as what you would see on RAW/SD. That’s the difference he’s alluding to. There’s always been an element of comedy in wrestling. He knows that and so do the fans. He never says that there is zero comedy on the show. If Vince McMahon were to take interviews he would jab at the competition as well. And he does actually he just does it indirectly. But the guy hasn’t had a wrestling based interview since the 80’s or 90’s, which is insane to me.

If he’s asked a question he has to answer it, he’s not just spewing out these comments out of nowhere. his responses are doing no harm to anyone, not even WWE. WWE has taken their shots as well with the recent Edge/Miz segment being an example. There was no uproar from that, I wonder why? We need to stop singling this guy out like he’s some kind of terrible human being when he’s anything but that.

WWE insults themselves unknowingly more so than Tony ever could. And if the fanbase is not up in arms but instead laughing with him at his comments, then shit why not be a “controversial” promoter? It garners greater loyalty from the hardcore fanbase because from what I can tell they think it’s hilarious. They watch his shows and realize that what he says is what he’s actually doing and it creates more of a “this guy is looking after my interests as a wrestling fan” feeling, which is why the hardcore fanbase has brought them to this point in just 2 years. Let Tony continue to do his thing and say what he wants. If he says something that is truly out of line then we will know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Damn bruh why you so smart?


lol, i fake it


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i fake it


Fake it til you make it bruv


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i fake it


Btw your signature is GOAT status


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Efie_G said:


> Idk AEWs product is VASTLY better than anything WWE is doing currently. Tony is doing something right.


It's only different right this second because we haven't seen those same wrestlers wrestle 50x together. After awhile that'll catch up. That's the only advantage they have atm. Seems fresher but in reality it won't be in the long run


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MIZizAwesome said:


> It's only different right this second because we haven't seen those same wrestlers wrestle 50x together. After awhile that'll catch up. That's the only advantage they have atm. Seems fresher but in reality it won't be in the long run


Even then though it would never get to the point where we get 7-8 rematches in a row between two guys or two tag teams. They won’t catch up to the point of having to do too many rematches for another 5-8 years easily. There are so many feud scenarios that we haven’t even begun to touch yet. And at that point you know Tony will have signed new talent while releasing others. We will see the same 2 guys feud or have a match 6-8 months apart for the most part, which is fine. This is also one of the advantages of having a bloated roster and not having 7 hours of TV time to fill.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

God, dude. AGAIN???? Do you just sit at home waiting for Khan to say something so you can make a new thread about it? You've surpassed pathetic levels and slid right in to psycho town. If you don't like what he says, STOP SEEKING OUT HIS INTERVIEWS.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Just because the matches are long, it doesn’t mean the wrestling is good.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> He said nothing wrong. Yes there’s comedy but it’s nowhere near as prominent as what you would see on RAW/SD. That’s the difference he’s alluding to. There’s always been an element of comedy in wrestling. He knows that and so do the fans. He never says that there is zero comedy on the show. If Vince McMahon were to take interviews he would jab at the competition as well. And he does actually he just does it indirectly. But the guy hasn’t had a wrestling based interview since the 80’s or 90’s, which is insane to me.
> 
> If he’s asked a question he has to answer it, he’s not just spewing out these comments out of nowhere. his responses are doing no harm to anyone, not even WWE. WWE has taken their shots as well with the recent Edge/Miz segment being an example. There was no uproar from that, I wonder why? We need to stop singling this guy out like he’s some kind of terrible human being when he’s anything but that.
> 
> WWE insults themselves unknowingly more so than Tony ever could. And if the fanbase is not up in arms but instead laughing with him at his comments, then shit why not be a “controversial” promoter? It garners greater loyalty from the hardcore fanbase because from what I can tell they think it’s hilarious. They watch his shows and realize that what he says is what he’s actually doing and it creates more of a “this guy is looking after my interests as a wrestling fan” feeling, which is why the hardcore fanbase has brought them to this point in just 2 years. Let Tony continue to do his thing and say what he wants. If he says something that is truly out of line then we will know.


Agreed. Some people just sit around wanting to be offended by Tony Khan. 



ShadowCounter said:


> God, dude. AGAIN???? Do you just sit at home waiting for Khan to say something so you can make a new thread about it? You've surpassed pathetic levels and slid right in to psycho town. If you don't like what he says, STOP SEEKING OUT HIS INTERVIEWS.


See above. 



TheFiend666 said:


> So damn annoying reading threads with the same AEW marks saying the same shit, because god forbid anyone criticize their beloved company


Then we get these ones too. 



Upstart474 said:


> Still #2 Wrestling company in America and the rest of the world Tony Khan. 😥


I think that's a very big achievement this soon in to be honest. No one expects them to be number one in terms of finances or even overall viewing figures.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Agreed. Some people just sit around wanting to be offended by Tony Khan.
> 
> 
> See above.
> ...



or its because he talks a lot when there is clearly a flaw in the booking in aew . The fact that topic continues to rise and popular talent continue to flop proves it. Why would people not be frustrated with him always talking. Why cant you just be ok with the fact he might not be perfect. In fact i have claimed many times that he is a great business man and have setup aew as a business insanely well. But that dont mean he is good at everything or mean it should be. Instead of getting mad at people questioning which i clearly true how about you open up a bit and join in. That is fine if you wanna live in a fantasy world defending everything but ratings have been on a decline and no talent they bring in are making it go up for a reason. So please be a bit more open, no one is perfect and not many people are good at everything. Tony i given credit for many things but that dont mean he cant be pointed out for flaws. 

But instead you point out a few key words as hate


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Just because the matches are long, it doesn’t mean the wrestling is good.


course not

but here, the wrestling happens to be good too


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Both wwe and AEW do shitty comedy.

i really don’t care if it’s sketched or came up with on the fly. It’s garbage.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Both wwe and AEW do shitty comedy.
> 
> i really don’t care if it’s sketched or came up with on the fly. It’s garbage.


Comedy in wrestling has always been bad. The last time I legit laughed at comedy in wrestling was during the Stone Cold/Booker T grocery store/church/bingo segments back in 2001. The 2006 DX stuff was pretty funny too with the McMahon impersonation and Cryme Tyme segments now that I think about it, but as always WF shat all over that too.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> or its because he talks a lot when there is clearly a flaw in the booking in aew . The fact that topic continues to rise and popular talent continue to flop proves it. Why would people not be frustrated with him always talking. Why cant you just be ok with the fact he might not be perfect. In fact i have claimed many times that he is a great business man and have setup aew as a business insanely well. But that dont mean he is good at everything or mean it should be. Instead of getting mad at people questioning which i clearly true how about you open up a bit and join in. That is fine if you wanna live in a fantasy world defending everything but ratings have been on a decline and no talent they bring in are making it go up for a reason. So please be a bit more open, no one is perfect and not many people are good at everything. Tony i given credit for many things but that dont mean he cant be pointed out for flaws.
> 
> But instead you point out a few key words as hate


Again, why not bring these points up instead of chanting the same old rubbish?

Honestly though, it's not as bad as you're making it out to be. Yes, it could be better and some stars should be getting better pushes, but this will always be the case in AEW and elsewhere.

I'm not defending everything they do, but it grows very tiring reading about how Tony Khan is the worst person in the world for a petty interview question or something else insignificant.

Do you don't think that Tony Khan is a spoilt rich kid that is successful because of his dad's money? That makes a change from the same old boring spiel.

EDIT: a quick dive into your post history shows that you have spent the last three months saying that booking is crap, people defending AEW should stop it and that you really dislike CM Punk. I think we've got the point by now!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jim Cornette is very over exaggarant and a dick, but this point of AEW wrestlers and fans don't hate comedy they just want a different type of comedy is spot on. 

It's ironic to see folk on one hand say Vince's sense of humor is juvenile, and they aren't wrong. But then they put over shit like The Bucks kissing Adam Cole, Johnny Hungie, OC, Sue's Van, Best Friends hugging, and the Hook meme.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Comedy in wrestling has always been bad. The last time I legit laughed at comedy in wrestling was during the Stone Cold/Booker T grocery store/church/bingo segments back in 2001. The 2006 DX stuff was pretty funny too with the McMahon impersonation and Cryme Tyme segments now that I think about it, but as always WF shat all over that too.


It hasn’t always been bad.

Jericho made it work, The rock made it work, Austin made it work, triple H made it work. Ric Flair made it work. It works when it’s within the context of wrestling. The Rock taking the piss out of someone worked because you could imagine it happening in a real life situation where two dudes are roasting each other. Sometimes skits work like Bryan, Kane and Harold but 99 percent of the time it’s a complete miss and for whatever reason both companies try it every week.

When you have guys doing spots with hands in your pockets or having guys get liquid poured on them, it might be humorous once but AEW and WWE will make these things ongoing for years and sometimes decades in regards to the liquid spot.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Efie_G said:


> Idk AEWs product is VASTLY better than anything WWE is doing currently. Tony is doing something right.


If they just focused on that they'd probably have alot more viewers, looking at ways to shit on WWE every day makes them look childish, don't get me wrong when WWE does it it makes them look the same, infact that's what killed TNAs momentum to alot of people, sick of them signing ex-WWE guys and have them shitting on Vince or Triple H as their gimmick.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Again, why not bring these points up instead of chanting the same old rubbish?
> 
> Honestly though, it's not as bad as you're making it out to be. Yes, it could be better and some stars should be getting better pushes, but this will always be the case in AEW and elsewhere.
> 
> ...



you clearly dont pay attention to what we say in here. Just claim we say 3 words. Ive said the same shit over and over again in great detail trying to answer peoples questions because people are lost and dont understand why things happen. Thats why i end up in some points saying less when 2 pages back i explained it. stop pointing out pointless shit. I dont care what tony is, i told you hes plenty of stuff and again being a good booker is not one of them. aew can be run as the most amazing company in the world but it wont matter with out good booking and creative. look at why wwe has dropped off the past 10 years, same problems. I dont watch that shit anymore for a reason.

endless threads in here. why is this happening why is that happening, it all leads back to one big issue. Its nothing to do with a business being ran amazing on the back end. Thats all great and dandy. Im just trying to lay out important reasons to people because many dont know any better. Why do you think the aew section the paste few months have switched to constant negative posts. you going to tell us every fan is somehow wrong how they feel. Us people that have been aew fans in here since day 1 all see the change in the product. was way more positive of a section 2 years ago.

there is nothing wrong with this, shit changes, we need to understand why and what has changed and bring it up and push the issue forward to the owner can see and work on it. Right now as ratings are not rising and not even staying steady hes acting like there is nothing wrong, at least on the surface.


like people that defend cody when you have arenas full of people often booing him now. They are allowed to hate him all they want.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

reyfan said:


> If they just focused on that they'd probably have alot more viewers, looking at ways to shit on WWE every day makes them look childish, don't get me wrong when WWE does it it makes them look the same, infact that's what killed TNAs momentum to alot of people, sick of them signing ex-WWE guys and have them shitting on Vince or Triple H as their gimmick.


What killed TNA was the horrible mismanagement when Hogan killed it! They took everything special about it and made it into WWE/WCW lite. The shots at WWE were annoying, but let's not pretend that people turned off because of VKM or Mr Anderson's promo on the old company.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> buddy its a fucking forum to talk about the product and chat about issues.


Technically it is a fan board like any other fan board where you go to talk about what you are a fan of. Except you hate everything AEW. You never speak about anything positive. So why are you here? Fans, hell even stans, belong here. They like what the discussion board is about. Never satisfied, always complaining haters really don't. Why are you spending countless hours here discussing something you hate? Something that makes you so angry like it does Legit Xanax User. You guys make no sense. I can't comprehend following, commenting on, and obsessing over something (someone) I actively don't enjoy. Please, explain. What's the goal? Is it just to shit on everyone else's parade? I could sorta get that at least. No shade, I'm just legit stumped on this. I'd like to know.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The problem is this isn't his first interview saying something like this. He feels the need to constantly take random potshots at WWE for not doing enough wrestling and hyping up AEW as THE place for professional wrestling, while ignoring that his show is full of stupid and goofy comedy skits as well. All I'm saying is that he needs to embrace his identity accurately. He is not an alternative to WWE. He is Alternative WWE. The comedy is just improv and there's slightly more wrestling. *


Slightly more wrestling? Dude there's regularly more than double the amount of time spent on wrestling compared to WWE. Some weeks WWE have started the show and gone 40+ minutes without a match, where Dynamite regularly starts with almost 20 minutes of uninterrupted wrestling. 

Smackdown on Dec 17th had 19 minutes of wrestling on the entire show. 2 days before that, AEW did a 60 minute broadway to start the show, and regularly start Dynamite every week with ~15 minutes of uninterrupted wrestling. That sounds like an alternative to me. 

"Slightly" lol.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Wikipedia lists 8 on the creative writing team for Raw and SD and Vince would be 9. I don't see where this 27 Hollywood writers comes from when most of the people have been decades in this business.

Tony Khan has zero experience either so why is he above anyone in this situation? 

Also why do the IWC constantly bury 'Hollywood writers' when arguably the best TV of the past 30 ie WWE in 2000 was written by a Hollywood writer. WWE in summer of 2013 produced probably best weekly TV of the past decade (rise of Bryan from comedy tag guy to legit singles maineventer culminating in winning title at Summerslam , Shield being fucking awesome, debut of Wyatt family, Brock and Punk program, Mark Henry heel turn, RVD). The person who was head writer at that time... oh just an emmy winning 'Hollywood writer'


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Slightly more wrestling? Dude there's regularly more than double the amount of time spent on wrestling compared to WWE. Some weeks WWE have started the show and gone 40+ minutes without a match, where Dynamite regularly starts with almost 20 minutes of uninterrupted wrestling.
> 
> Smackdown on Dec 17th had 19 minutes of wrestling on the entire show. 2 days before that, AEW did a 60 minute broadway to start the show, and regularly start Dynamite every week with ~15 minutes of uninterrupted wrestling. That sounds like an alternative to me.
> 
> "Slightly" lol.


there was a stat the other day which said 3 hrs of dynamite and rampage almost had double the wrestling minutes of 7 hrs of raw, smackers and nxt


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Unfortunately this is apart of AEW's downside. They could use a talented hollywood writer here and there to filter out some of the garbage creativity coming from some of the talent. I'm even surprised that Christian can't come up with decent content for his promos and segments with all the experience he's had. I'm not talking about the writers that WWE have, but someone else who has experience writing actually quality, entertaining television could be an asset to AEW. Guys like Russo and Kreski knew what they were doing.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> you clearly dont pay attention to what we say in here. Just claim we say 3 words. Ive said the same shit over and over again in great detail trying to answer peoples questions because people are lost and dont understand why things happen. Thats why i end up in some points saying less when 2 pages back i explained it. stop pointing out pointless shit. I dont care what tony is, i told you hes plenty of stuff and again being a good booker is not one of them. aew can be run as the most amazing company in the world but it wont matter with out good booking and creative. look at why wwe has dropped off the past 10 years, same problems. I dont watch that shit anymore for a reason.
> 
> endless threads in here. why is this happening why is that happening, it all leads back to one big issue. Its nothing to do with a business being ran amazing on the back end. Thats all great and dandy. Im just trying to lay out important reasons to people because many dont know any better. Why do you think the aew section the paste few months have switched to constant negative posts. you going to tell us every fan is somehow wrong how they feel. Us people that have been aew fans in here since day 1 all see the change in the product. was way more positive of a section 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


The AEW section/threads have been full of negativity since it was announced. People would whinge about it being a T-shirt company and doomed it to failure with absolute certainty, despite knowing nothing about it yet.

The booking thing has been a complaint in wrestling for such a long time that it's just a cliché in my eyes now. Oh you don't like the booking, how edgy and rebellious of you! It's almost the scene thing on Wrestling forums to hate the booking (I'm not just talking about AEW here). It was the same drivel with TNA and WWE. As soon as something is popular and not completely indie, the boards adopt an almost hipsterish attitude that is overly negative and just for the sake of being miserable.

Let's have a bit of perspective here. No, AEW isn't perfect, but let's be consistent here. If you don't want comedy and promos, don't complain when the show is all wrestling. If you want vice versa, don't complain when you get it. If we're judging Khan for not acting like Bischoff one week, don't judge him again when he does something (like this) out of his playbook.

In a nutshell, WWE were right to not listen to fans on the internet. I now 100% understand their viewpoint. No one is ever happy on here and just revels in complaining. And for what, a 1% turnaround in people here actually buying anything?

One thing that I think AEW do very well is listen to opinions like this and parody them in BTE and in promos. I personally find it very amusing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ShadowCounter said:


> Technically it is a fan board like any other fan board where you go to talk about what you are a fan of. Except you hate everything AEW. You never speak about anything positive. So why are you here? Fans, hell even stans, belong here. They like what the discussion board is about. Never satisfied, always complaining haters really don't. Why are you spending countless hours here discussing something you hate? Something that makes you so angry like it does Legit Xanax User. You guys make no sense. I can't comprehend following, commenting on, and obsessing over something (someone) I actively don't enjoy. Please, explain. What's the goal? Is it just to shit on everyone else's parade? I could sorta get that at least. No shade, I'm just legit stumped on this. I'd like to know.



another person that does not read what people say making bullshit statements. How about you look up my history and realize how false that is. I have been here since day 1 like others and we all have mix of things we praise and others we dont. Lately the tables are turning in here and threads about issues that i do not create is rising. People like you dont seem to want to except it. So before you make claims maybe instead of being triggered from one negative thing that is a serious issues right now and realize i have said plenty of positive things even in the past 3 days.


my point was that there is threads people are making on a daily basis that is based around an issue. Someone coming into that topic and claiming everything is perfect when that is not the topic is not helping the thread. So read everything people say and dont make false statements \.

It was never like this in year 2 years ago, Just the newer people the past half year in here that get all worked up.

best part i im simply in the threads someone else made discussing exactly what the thread is and trying to point out why that is. Yet because its not defending aew im taking the head. 

I dont see you people reading my positive comments in the other threads and praising me for it.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Wikipedia lists 8 on the creative writing team for Raw and SD and Vince would be 9. I don't see where this 27 Hollywood writers comes from when most of the people have been decades in this business.
> 
> Tony Khan has zero experience either so why is he above anyone in this situation?
> 
> Also why do the IWC constantly bury 'Hollywood writers' when arguably the best TV of the past 30 ie WWE in 2000 was written by a Hollywood writer. WWE in summer of 2013 produced probably best weekly TV of the past decade (rise of Bryan from comedy tag guy to legit singles maineventer culminating in winning title at Summerslam , Shield being fucking awesome, debut of Wyatt family, Brock and Punk program, Mark Henry heel turn, RVD). The person who was head writer at that time... oh just an emmy winning 'Hollywood writer'


Because if those Hollywood writers were any good they would be in Hollywood making millions not making peanuts in comparison at the mercy of a 70 year old who tears up their stuff and makes them re-do it hours before the show. No one is signing up for that, much less staying in it longer than a month unless they have to.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> It hasn’t always been bad.
> 
> Jericho made it work, The rock made it work, Austin made it work, triple H made it work. Ric Flair made it work. It works when it’s within the context of wrestling. The Rock taking the piss out of someone worked because you could imagine it happening in a real life situation where two dudes are roasting each other. Sometimes skits work like Bryan, Kane and Harold but 99 percent of the time it’s a complete miss and for whatever reason both companies try it every week.
> 
> When you have guys doing spots with hands in your pockets or having guys get liquid poured on them, it might be humorous once but AEW and WWE will make these things ongoing for years and sometimes decades in regards to the liquid spot.


The Orange Juice bit with Jericho became hilarious when they kept playing it up for weeks, with the jacket getting more and more orange and moldy. Actually really enjoyed that feud.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Slightly more wrestling? Dude there's regularly more than double the amount of time spent on wrestling compared to WWE. Some weeks WWE have started the show and gone 40+ minutes without a match, where Dynamite regularly starts with almost 20 minutes of uninterrupted wrestling.
> 
> Smackdown on Dec 17th had 19 minutes of wrestling on the entire show. 2 days before that, AEW did a 60 minute broadway to start the show, and regularly start Dynamite every week with ~15 minutes of uninterrupted wrestling. That sounds like an alternative to me.
> 
> "Slightly" lol.


Lol that Dynamite was free ppv on TV. Its akin to saying Survivor Series has more in-ring action than the Raw that followed it... 

SD past Friday had 67 minutes of in-ring action MORE than Dynamite the previous Wednesday.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> Technically it is a fan board like any other fan board where you go to talk about what you are a fan of. Except you hate everything AEW. You never speak about anything positive. So why are you here? Fans, hell even stans, belong here. They like what the discussion board is about. Never satisfied, always complaining haters really don't. Why are you spending countless hours here discussing something you hate? Something that makes you so angry like it does Legit Xanax User. You guys make no sense. I can't comprehend following, commenting on, and obsessing over something (someone) I actively don't enjoy. Please, explain. What's the goal? Is it just to shit on everyone else's parade? I could sorta get that at least. No shade, I'm just legit stumped on this. I'd like to know.


I'm into the motoring scene and prefer classics. I hate loud exhausts and crap mods on Fiestas, so I don't post on modified shitbox Fiesta forums about how much I hate them. I can enjoy my time more productively and they can enjoy their hobby without my useless opinion on the matter. Why not just be like that here? 

My thoughts are that they got too spoilt as a child and believe the sun shines out of their arse to need to tell the world for months straight that they don't like something. 



validreasoning said:


> Wikipedia lists 8 on the creative writing team for Raw and SD and Vince would be 9. I don't see where this 27 Hollywood writers comes from when most of the people have been decades in this business.
> 
> Tony Khan has zero experience either so why is he above anyone in this situation?
> 
> Also why do the IWC constantly bury 'Hollywood writers' when arguably the best TV of the past 30 ie WWE in 2000 was written by a Hollywood writer. WWE in summer of 2013 produced probably best weekly TV of the past decade (rise of Bryan from comedy tag guy to legit singles maineventer culminating in winning title at Summerslam , Shield being fucking awesome, debut of Wyatt family, Brock and Punk program, Mark Henry heel turn, RVD). The person who was head writer at that time... oh just an emmy winning 'Hollywood writer'


I can assume that this is either hyperbole on Khan's part or the total including those that quit or were fired this year. 



shandcraig said:


> another person that does not read what people say making bullshit statements. How about you look up my history and realize how false that is. I have been here since day 1 like others and we all have mix of things we praise and others we dont. Lately the tables are turning in here and threads about issues that i do not create is rising. People like you dont seem to want to except it. So before you make claims maybe instead of being triggered from one negative thing that is a serious issues right now and realize i have said plenty of positive things even in the past 3 days.
> 
> 
> my point was that there is threads people are making on a daily basis that is based around an issue. Someone coming into that topic and claiming everything is perfect when that is not the topic is not helping the thread. So read everything people say and dont make false statements \.
> ...


Looked up your history already, you might as well just copy and paste your responses from now on. You really haven't said much positive in three months, let alone three days. Not all of it is outright negative, but hardly complimentary either. 

And yes, it was like this two years ago. The only difference is that I think people are less tolerant of constant negativity. If you want to be constructive, be my guest. But if it takes being called out after five posts to do so, then you aren't achieving this at all.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there was a stat the other day which said 3 hrs of dynamite and rampage almost had double the wrestling minutes of 7 hrs of raw, smackers and nxt


Jeezus. Yeah it's getting into "bad faith argument" territory now when someone says they're not an alternative at this point.

Seen plenty of people say AEW needs to find their identity. I think being the weekly wrestling show that actually has wrestling as the focal point is enough to set them apart. Whether you like the wrestling they put on or the booking or stories they're telling is one thing, but there is a clear difference in the overall product they're trying to deliver. 

Vince famously said in Beyond the Mat "...pro-wrestling is what my dad did. We make movies." Tony Khan is out here saying, "I don't have 27 Hollywood writers... we do great wrestling." as if those aren't almost dichotomous approaches to their shows. He never said they don't do comedy, comedy is a part of pro wrestling, but the overall approach they take to their shows is certainly different enough to be called an alternative.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

validreasoning said:


> Lol that Dynamite was free ppv on TV. Its akin to saying Survivor Series has more in-ring action than the Raw that followed it...
> 
> SD past Friday had 67 minutes of in-ring action MORE than Dynamite the previous Wednesday.


Playing catchup I guess  

Depending on which episodes you look at I think the rough numbers are that Smackdown averages about between 15-20 an hour and Dynamite regularly averages 35+. I'm sure Brandon Thurston has the numbers somewhere but I'm headed downstairs to finish Heatwave 98 with my mom ✌


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I'm into the motoring scene and prefer classics. I hate loud exhausts and crap mods on Fiestas, so I don't post on modified shitbox Fiesta forums about how much I hate them. I can enjoy my time more productively and they can enjoy their hobby without my useless opinion on the matter. Why not just be like that here?
> 
> My thoughts are that they got too spoilt as a child and believe the sun shines out of their arse to need to tell the world for months straight that they don't like something.
> 
> ...



K bro I'll just ignore every post on here for now on since most of them are bringing up issues. I don't wanna upset you well everyone else freely gets to discuss the issues. Maybe I'll just post everything's OK every day in every negative thread someone else creates. Sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> K bro I'll just ignore every post on here for now on since most of them are bringing up issues. I don't wanna upset you well everyone else freely gets to discuss the issues. Maybe I'll just post everything's OK every day in every negative thread someone else creates. Sorry sorry sorry


Or just make a proper point and move on. The spoilt teenager ranting look isn't appealing.

Or try to say more about what is going well.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lol who gives a fuck about good wrestling matches? Give me a story worth investing in for once instead of "They're gonna have a really good match together!!"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Or just make a proper point and move on. The spoilt teenager ranting look isn't appealing.
> 
> Or try to say more about what is going well.


Dude fuck off,Don't tell me what to do. You won't read half my shit, so it ain't my problem. Posted endless long detailed explanations but you won't see it. Move on, I had enough of you and your nonsense. We're getting no where here, so I'm done


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol who gives a fuck about good wrestling matches? Give me a story worth investing in for once instead of "They're gonna have a really good match together!!"



I've been saying this a million times but the defense people won't see it


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Dude fuck off,Don't tell me what to do. You won't read half my shit, so it ain't my problem. Posted endless long detailed explanations but you won't see it. Move on, I had enough of you and your nonsense. We're getting no where here, so I'm done


Someone better call the wahmbulance for you then. Ta ta!

I look forward to more posts about CM Punk fans, Tony Khan killing babies and how the booking is so mainstream _flicks hipster fringe_


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

You don't need 27 writers to copy everything that's ever been seen during the grunge, garbage, car crash era.
Also 80% of the roster can't cut a promo to save their lives. Outside of the obvious, the rest are awful, awkward and do stupid comedy.

As for great wrestling, a lot of it is better than WWE but it's not that great. It's a worked fight, not a performance. Watching people hold hands doing flips, botching all kinds of shit they aren't capable of executing and a million flip dives off everything elevated isn't great wrestling. It's indie pop spots. There's no bass, drums, beat, passion, seduction to it... It's just a cheap, cheesey pop track. Circus bullshit without the acrobat handles and chairs to sit on.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> I've been saying this a million times but the defense people won't see it


If the basis of your story is "They'll have a great match" then it's not a good story. 

For the love of God Tony you have millions dollars why don't you force your roster into taking acting lessons? At least they'll get better at storytelling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If the basis of your story is "They'll have a great match" then it's not a good story.
> 
> For the love of God Tony you have millions dollars why don't you force your roster into taking acting lessons? At least they'll get better at storytelling.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah I know, I was just adding on brother.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If the basis of your story is "They'll have a great match" then it's not a good story.
> 
> For the love of God Tony you have millions dollars why don't you force your roster into taking acting lessons? At least they'll get better at storytelling.


Acting lessons are a good shout! Assuming that this isn't something that's being done already. Although acting and wrestling have never been really synonymous concepts.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475817294785916930
> *In this week's edition of Stupid Statements by Tony Khan, he decides to act like he's above doing Sports Entertainment because the inmates are running the asylum. Orange Cassidy is sketch comedy. The Young Bucks are sketch comedy. You are not different. Your matches are just longer.*


Welp. If anybody ever questioned whether or not this guy is delusional you got your answer right here. The WWE is shit but they will always be above AEW in my eyes as long as AEW continue's to employ Cassidy. A guy who fake fights in a sports that's already fake. Just a complete joke that surpasses every dumb thing that WWE has ever done.

Giving birth to a hand is one thing. But I don't see that segment every week like I do Cassidy going out there and stinking up the joint and turning away any sane viewers left.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nothing stupid about it
> 
> only truth - he does not have 27 writers doing sketch comedy - where is the lie?


they dont do great wrestling matches


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> they dont do great wrestling matches


dude please


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean the moment they start hiring people who have no idea what wrestling is to write wrestling segments is when they really start following WWE's footsteps. The fact that people are in this thread asking for that is baffling to me. 

If anything, I wouldn't mind Tony getting some of the smarter, older veterans in the company doing more writing or creating ideas and the like, while mixing in with the current top guys who write some of their own stuff and make their own ideas probably. It wouldn't hurt to maybe say no to some of the dumb comedy they do, but it's nowhere near that much of an issue to me anyway. 

But this just seems like a massive overreaction to something Tony said yet again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean the moment they start hiring people who have no idea what wrestling is to write wrestling segments is when they really start following WWE's footsteps. The fact that people are in this thread asking for that is baffling to me.
> 
> If anything, I wouldn't mind Tony getting some of the smarter, older veterans in the company doing more writing or creating ideas and the like, while mixing in with the current top guys who write some of their own stuff and make their own ideas probably. It wouldn't hurt to maybe say no to some of the dumb comedy they do, but it's nowhere near that much of an issue to me anyway.
> 
> But this just seems like a massive overreaction to something Tony said yet again.


i would personally like if they gave DARK and Elevation to the EVPs

like let bucks book dark and let cody book elevation


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> they dont do great wrestling matches


Nah, AEW does do great wrestling matches. They really do.

With that out of the way, and before you call me some AEW ass kisser. AEW really is an alternative to WWE. I started watching them and loved them at first, but the lack of storylines/segments and the emphasis on wrestling matches is what turned me off. Weekly shows should be there for storylines, and not these epic 5 star matches every single week in my opinion. PPV's and specials are there for that. These days, I barely even watch a clip or two of Dynamite, and will just catch Smackdown, and occasionally a clip or two from RAW. That's why I have not been very active in this section lately.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Nah, AEW does do great wrestling matches. They really do.
> 
> With that out of the way, and before you call me some AEW ass kisser. AEW really is an alternative to WWE. I started watching them and loved them at first, but the lack of storylines/segments and the emphasis on wrestling matches is what turned me off. Weekly shows should be there for storylines, and not these epic 5 star matches every single week in my opinion. PPV's and specials are there for that. These days, I barely even watch a clip or two of Dynamite, and will just catch Smackdown, and occasionally a clip or two from RAW. That's why I have not been very active in this section lately.


this is why Klitsch is best

doesn‘t like what is offered, he moves along and watches what he likes

a real G


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

he doesn't have time for comedy when every match on dynamite is twenty minutes long.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Nah, AEW does do great wrestling matches. They really do.
> 
> With that out of the way, and before you call me some AEW ass kisser. AEW really is an alternative to WWE. I started watching them and loved them at first, but the lack of storylines/segments and the emphasis on wrestling matches is what turned me off. Weekly shows should be there for storylines, and not these epic 5 star matches every single week in my opinion. PPV's and specials are there for that. These days, I barely even watch a clip or two of Dynamite, and will just catch Smackdown, and occasionally a clip or two from RAW. That's why I have not been very active in this section lately.


was halfway joking but match quality is subjective. I actually think they do have some good matches but for me personally the majority are not enjoyable. Im also not into these "epic" but oh so predictable, overly competitive matches that had zero build leading up. Theres a time and place for everything and every other match on a regular dynamite is not it. I know there are definitely others that are turned off just like us so its kind of weird to just claim they are flat out great


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is why Klitsch is best
> 
> doesn‘t like what is offered, he moves along and watches what he likes
> 
> a real G


me too. I usually finish dynamite in 15 min. Love it!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He's right. I am sure AEW shows have some issues and could be improved but they don't have garbage comedy sketches like WWE shows do. And overall, AEW has a far better product than WWE does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is why Klitsch is best
> 
> doesn‘t like what is offered, he moves along and watches what he likes
> 
> a real G


*I skip all Cody and Young Bucks segments. *


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pointlessly long and cold matches are just as bad as overdone comedy segments. The business has not been good for a really, really long time.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

@Firefromthegods WAKE UP AND CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Klitschko said:


> @Firefromthegods WAKE UP AND CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!


its turned into 1 guy vs the world


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Pointlessly long and cold matches are just as bad as overdone comedy segments. The business has not been good for a really, really long time.


"B b b b but wrestling is so good now!!! It's such a good time to be a wrestling fan!! Yes I have to keep saying it so I can believe it but it's true!! Look at all the wrestling out there!!!"

And most of it is trash too. Completely agree.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Efie_G said:


> Idk AEWs product is VASTLY better than anything WWE is doing currently. Tony is doing something right.


true, but the bucks and cassidy are just bad raw characters.

jericho has been unbearable for over a year now too. he wasted a year of MJF's career on nonsense.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

This fucking bitch always be sounding like some random neckbeard that came out of this forum.

Fucking nerd, great wrestling matches don't draw nobody, be proud about something else.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I now prefer watching the green, inexperienced guys in AEW over the heavily scripted, micro-managed performers of the WWE Universe. WWE is the product that literally puts me to sleep.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Soul Rex said:


> This fucking bitch always be sounding like some random neckbeard that came out of this forum.
> 
> Fucking nerd, great wrestling matches don't draw nobody, be proud about something else.



heel of the day comes running wild brother


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I now prefer watching the green, inexperienced guys in AEW over the heavily scripted, micro-managed performers of the WWE Universe. WWE is the product that literally puts me to sleep.


*RAW is boring. I'll give you that.*


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Great matches with no build or follow through. "get your shit in" but dont worry about telling a story.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Garty said:


> @Firefromthegods WAKE UP AND CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!


I see nothing offensive. And I'd rather have people debating about Tony Khan again than give Nyla roses genitals anymore attention.

I blame Tony for this getting 7 pages. He could have ignored the dumbass interview question and said what works for them doesn't work for us. @The Legit DMD wouldn't have any ammunition and no one would have cared.

But Tony isn't the only one guilty of it, that former lackey of jinder mahal is receiving send Indian guy marketing in the vein of hook.

So wwe are stealing from aew


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I see nothing offensive. And I'd rather have people debating about Tony Khan again than give Nyla roses genitals anymore attention.
> 
> I blame Tony for this getting 7 pages. He could have ignored the dumbass interview question and said what works for them doesn't work for us. @The Legit DMD wouldn't have any ammunition and no one would have cared.
> 
> ...


*Convincing you to join Twitter was WF Moment of The Year 😏

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475644256576495619
But yeah, this is embarrassing from WWE. They look pressed using AEW FAN memes.*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

midgetlover69 said:


> was halfway joking but match quality is subjective.


Great matches are ones people will still be talking about 20-30 years from now.

I remember LU and TNA we had people saying 'wow great match or MOTY' but yet nobody talks about those matches now so they left no legacy primarily because they had no real build to begin with.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Great matches are ones people will still be talking about 20-30 years from now.
> 
> I remember LU and TNA we had people saying 'wow great match or MOTY' but yet nobody talks about those matches now so they left no legacy primarily because they had no real build to begin with.


*Io Shirai vs Pentagon and Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe come to mind.*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Io Shirai vs Pentagon and Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe come to mind.*


Every ppv TNA opener we had fans online praising to high heaven (usually x division) or every hardcore match.

The fact nobody and I mean nobody references them now is telling


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol who gives a fuck about good wrestling matches? Give me a story worth investing in for once instead of "They're gonna have a really good match together!!"


Because it's wrestling? 

If people are having great matches that's awesome, but it doesn't necessarily need to be repeated every week to drive home the point. 

People don't give wrestling fans credit enough that they'll remember old beef between two people that haven't had a match in two or three weeks -- if they're cutting promos or even showing promo packages leading up to a rematch or something else it means something.

FFS WWE has you all so stuck in the mentality that they have to be fighting one person for 3 weeks leading up to a blow off at a PPV you've forgotten that this is a TV Show and people can have feuds and fights that fester beyond a Sunday every month or that there are alliances that last beyond the next PPV.

This every month shit was only created because WCW started running that schedule and WWF countered with In Your House supershows and they kept running that model at a time where people might actually pay 50 bucks for a PPV.

Then the fans realized that a lot of them were pointless dogshit. WCW died and for some reason WWF kept up the schedule and then eventually The Network became a thing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

kingfunkel said:


> You don't need 27 writers to copy everything that's ever been seen during the grunge, garbage, car crash era.
> Also 80% of the roster can't cut a promo to save their lives. Outside of the obvious, the rest are awful, awkward and do stupid comedy.
> 
> As for great wrestling, a lot of it is better than WWE but it's not that great. It's a worked fight, not a performance. Watching people hold hands doing flips, botching all kinds of shit they aren't capable of executing and a million flip dives off everything elevated isn't great wrestling. It's indie pop spots. There's no bass, drums, beat, passion, seduction to it... It's just a cheap, cheesey pop track. Circus bullshit without the acrobat handles and chairs to sit on.


What's your version of pro-wrestling that you prefer?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

validreasoning said:


> Every ppv TNA opener we had fans online praising to high heaven (usually x division) or every hardcore match.
> 
> The fact nobody and I mean nobody references them now is telling


You say "we".. Did you work for TNA?

The only reason people don't talk about TNA is because it was a rough and tumble wrestle product on a down and dirty channel that a lot of people didn't even get and a lot of people wanted to distance themselves from. 

Spike was a decent channel but fuck me, back in the day that's nothing you could or should be showing your girlfriend or your parents back then. 

Not trying to shit on TNA but that was their money angle and it was a hard niche to live in.


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Think we just need a "What Tony Khan Says" official thread at this point. I'm sure OP will keep us well updated. 😎


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re so lucky me and you mom @Big Booty Bex loves you so much












I went from @The Legit DMD's bodyguard to his Mom now?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I skip all Cody and Young Bucks segments. *


ahh <3 - i look forward to you never talking about them again as a result

my son, my love for you is great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113944
> 
> 
> I went from @The Legit DMD's bodyguard to his Mom now?


is a mom not just a bodyguard by another name?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

You don't need 27 writers. You just need a team of four to ten writers who know writing and storytelling. You want a lead/director, but you also want a variety of voices to keep the product from stagnating.

They badly need a few writers who specialize in writing story-- not promos and skits. They need people who understand that there is a star, and the star appears at the beginning, middle and end. *When the Rock is on a show-- he is the show. If the Rock is in a movie, it his movie. How you treat the star is important. You have real stars here with Danielson, Punk and Sting. *AEW needs to treat them like stars instead of sexy lamps. Sting should be in the world title mix. There aren't many years left for Sting to be used at this level. We need a lot more of these guys than just one quarter hour.

*Story needs to happen on the show. *Matches need to be booked during shows, stars need to open the show sometimes and create the driving force of the night with some brawl that generates the booking on-screen instead of on social media, the stars need to be seen at the half-way point to promote the main event and then you deliver the thing you have spent 90 minutes cooking.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tony Khan is fast becoming my favourite person.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black. Perhaps it's just 3-5 dipshit morons writing this stuff instead of the 27 Hollywood writers. Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Adam Cole, Adam Page, Good Brothers, Orange Cassidy....all comedy _in the main event scene!_ All an embarrassment to professional wrestling and sports entertainment both.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 113948
> View attachment 113949
> View attachment 113950
> View attachment 113951
> ...


…. Do you know the difference between this and sketch comedy?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's your version of pro-wrestling that you prefer?


Most recently Danielson v Page. Occasional dive, but nothing overly stupid and ridiculous. Where you can lose yourself in the match, without some over elaborate routine and you're brought back to the reality that it's all bullshit and choreographed


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Can he even go three days without referencing WWE?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Even the harshest critic has to acknowledge AEW has the superior product bell to bell, and now a lot are realising the stories are better too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I mean is Tony wrong in saying that? WWE has 27 writers and they consistently put out garbage that is absolute cringe. Its fucking laughably awful.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Surely Tony Khan't mean it.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Comedy is comedy. It doesn't matter how many writers wrote it, at the end of the day, all you have is the final result. You can point at stupid storylines like the Balor and Reigns PPV finish but pointing at the comedy is stupid when it is such a big thing in AEW. Even Kenny Omega as the world champion was trying to be comedic.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean the moment they start hiring people who have no idea what wrestling is to write wrestling segments is when they really start following WWE's footsteps. The fact that people are in this thread asking for that is baffling to me.
> 
> If anything, I wouldn't mind Tony getting some of the smarter, older veterans in the company doing more writing or creating ideas and the like, while mixing in with the current top guys who write some of their own stuff and make their own ideas probably. It wouldn't hurt to maybe say no to some of the dumb comedy they do, but it's nowhere near that much of an issue to me anyway.
> 
> But this just seems like a massive overreaction to something Tony said yet again.


Spot on! 

Seeing this Khan and Cody heat reminds me of how we all used to hate Cena. Judging by the Cena thread at the moment, these same complainers will be singing their praises in fourteen years time! Just wait until it's not fashionable to hate AEW to see the tide turn.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> you clearly dont pay attention to what we say in here. Just claim we say 3 words. Ive said the same shit over and over again in great detail trying to answer peoples questions because people are lost and dont understand why things happen. Thats why i end up in some points saying less when 2 pages back i explained it. stop pointing out pointless shit. I dont care what tony is, i told you hes plenty of stuff and again being a good booker is not one of them. aew can be run as the most amazing company in the world but it wont matter with out good booking and creative. look at why wwe has dropped off the past 10 years, same problems. I dont watch that shit anymore for a reason.
> 
> endless threads in here. why is this happening why is that happening, it all leads back to one big issue. Its nothing to do with a business being ran amazing on the back end. Thats all great and dandy. Im just trying to lay out important reasons to people because many dont know any better. *Why do you think the aew section the paste few months have switched to constant negative posts. you going to tell us every fan is somehow wrong how they feel. Us people that have been aew fans in here since day 1 all see the change in the product. was way more positive of a section 2 years ago.*


The past few months were more positive, but that's only because the WWE fans came in the back door praising Punk and Danielson and all of a sudden, the AEW bandwagon was full. The board was seeing a turning point, but not for any other reason, except for Punk and Danielson. Then those same WWE fans started complaining that both of them weren't AEW Champion the second they walked in the door. This board has been negative from the very start... I really don't know what you've been reading.

Based on Jim Cornette's Gospel, which many users clung to, this is what the board ran with early on:

AEW will close down in three months
AEW will be done by WrestleMania 2020
Dynamite will never reach one million viewers again
Dynamite lost half their audience
Dynamite will be cancelled by TNT
Dynamite will not be renewed by TNT
AEW will not get another show on TNT

That's what was said from the beginning and once those "prophecies" didn't actually happen, the goalposts were moved to include the word "but" with every new theory. Now in their third year, you'd think that these haters would have completely given up on AEW out of their sheer hate and disgust for the promotion, it's owner and it's talent. Yet here we are.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> The past few months were more positive, but that's only because the WWE fans came in the back door praising Punk and Danielson and all of a sudden, the AEW bandwagon was full. The board was seeing a turning point, but not for any other reason, except for Punk and Danielson. Then those same WWE fans started complaining that both of them weren't AEW Champion the second they walked in the door. This board has been negative from the very start... I really don't know what you've been reading.
> 
> Based on Jim Cornette's Gospel, which many users clung to, this is what the board ran with early on:
> 
> ...


ahh… do you remember those epic ‘Dynamite will be cancelled in 2 years and AEW will closed down’ predictions?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ahh… do you remember those epic ‘Dynamite will be cancelled in 2 years and AEW will closed down’ predictions?


Wood was the leader of that parade.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ahh… do you remember those epic ‘Dynamite will be cancelled in 2 years and AEW will closed down’ predictions?


It wasn't even two years at first. The moaners claimed that they'd never get a TV deal at first. 



Garty said:


> The past few months were more positive, but that's only because the WWE fans came in the back door praising Punk and Danielson and all of a sudden, the AEW bandwagon was full. The board was seeing a turning point, but not for any other reason, except for Punk and Danielson. Then those same WWE fans started complaining that both of them weren't AEW Champion the second they walked in the door. This board has been negative from the very start... I really don't know what you've been reading.
> 
> Based on Jim Cornette's Gospel, which many users clung to, this is what the board ran with early on:
> 
> ...


Bang on the money. I think it's about time that we dropped the whole "it's cool to predict doom to everything that I don't like" bandwagon. This is where we should enjoy wrestling and debate changes with a level head, not a reenactment of American politics. This AEW cancel culture is getting in the way of actual conversation.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ahh… do you remember those epic ‘Dynamite will be cancelled in 2 years and AEW will closed down’ predictions?


There was also the prediction of NXT overtaking Dynamite in the ratings 🤔


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, maybe Tony could hire a few guys to filter out all the garbage that ends up on AEW TV. You need look no further than Miro/Rusev. In WWE people called for him to get the top title, get pushed to the moon, and said he was a great wrestler, there used to be so many threads about him. He went to AEW and instantly went with a fucking GEEK gimmick, "muh vidya games". Now we see absolutely no one talking about him. No one talks about how they want him to be touching the top titles. Almost like a few extra Hollywood writers might have said "Miro mate, that is a fucking shit idea for your debut gimmick. Vetoed".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, maybe Tony could hire a few guys to filter out all the garbage that ends up on AEW TV. You need look no further than Miro/Rusev. In WWE people called for him to get the top title, get pushed to the moon, and said he was a great wrestler, there used to be so many threads about him. He went to AEW and instantly went with a fucking GEEK gimmick, "muh vidya games". Now we see absolutely no one talking about him. No one talks about how they want him to be touching the top titles. Almost like a few extra Hollywood writers might have said "Miro mate, that is a fucking shit idea for your debut gimmick. Vetoed".


mate, what are you talking about

Miro has been mega hot with his whole TNT run, and the next promos and now the redeemer stuff

he's also gearing for his big return


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, what are you talking about
> 
> Miro has been mega hot with his whole TNT run, and the next promos and now the redeemer stuff
> 
> he's also gearing for his big return


*There hasn't been a peep about Miro since he lost the title to Sammy.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> Wood was the leader of that parade.


I gave them 5 years. And I still stand by that. 2024 will be interesting


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Garty said:


> The past few months were more positive, but that's only because the WWE fans came in the back door praising Punk and Danielson and all of a sudden, the AEW bandwagon was full. The board was seeing a turning point, but not for any other reason, except for Punk and Danielson. Then those same WWE fans started complaining that both of them weren't AEW Champion the second they walked in the door. This board has been negative from the very start... I really don't know what you've been reading.
> 
> Based on Jim Cornette's Gospel, which many users clung to, this is what the board ran with early on:
> 
> ...


Im done wasting my time on the very few of you that would rather take away from the threads topic and focus on your desired needs. What you about the start of aew is nonsense. people loved the product until the pandemic and ppvs were very praised. shit changes, that is life. Yes now its got many negative one and its for a real reason and stop fighting people that are making these threads. you have a problem with threads pointing out flaws do not respond in them, simple a that. Even cody did not have much hate at the start, people change and people see things.

move on and back on topic buddy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *There hasn't been a peep about Miro since he lost the title to Sammy.*


as in the forum or on tv ?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Daddy can I have some more money, signing Indie wrestlers isn't working, I need to hire 27 writers.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the_flock said:


> Daddy can I have some more money, signing Indie wrestlers isn't working, I need to hire 27 writers.



lets hope he never hires legit writers, he needs to hire a booker and a creative.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *There hasn't been a peep about Miro since he lost the title to Sammy.*


whaaat?

he beat Orange Cassidy, then lost to Danielson in the final of the tournament - and had like 3 video promos since about how he’s making his neck stronger (in the white room)

maaaybe skip less?


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Good thing that he doesn’t employ 27 writers to write the shit TV he does, that would be quite embarrassing


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is a mom not just a bodyguard by another name?


It's true. I often comfort @The Legit DMD and embrace him into my warm bosom as we cry together because you Papa Khan can not give us a proper feud with someone on Dynamite. It's so bad our bestie @Chelsea (not Reba) is starting to develop a drinking problem.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Opinions from people who clearly don't actually watch the TV shows on a regular basis are always amusing.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, what are you talking about
> 
> Miro has been mega hot with his whole TNT run, and the next promos and now the redeemer stuff
> 
> he's also gearing for his big return


Maybe he is looking good AFTER his initial debut gimmick, but still no one is talking about him like they used to. I rarely ever see the guy talked about now, whereas before you would see so many people bring him up as someone they wanna see get a push for the top title. Now no one seems to care or talk about him, even if he's doing decent work right now, his buzz is totally dead.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> Maybe he is looking good AFTER his initial debut gimmick, but still no one is talking about him like they used to. I rarely ever see the guy talked about now, whereas before you would see so many people bring him up as someone they wanna see get a push for the top title. Now no one seems to care or talk about him, even if he's doing decent work right now, his buzz is totally dead.


I dunno - i still see quite a lot of buzz about him - he has like a promo vid every week

might be more twitter buzz though than on here


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Maybe he is looking good AFTER his initial debut gimmick, but still no one is talking about him like they used to. I rarely ever see the guy talked about now, whereas before you would see so many people bring him up as someone they wanna see get a push for the top title. Now no one seems to care or talk about him, even if he's doing decent work right now, his buzz is totally dead.


How do you figure that? Because no one made a thread on Miro on WF? Why don’t you make one if you’re so hungry for Miro comments. Or simply read social media. Miro had an injury and was brought back early with Mox being out, so he had to step away for a while. Even then he’s getting vignettes almost every week that get plenty of engagement online. There’s nothing dead about his buzz as his character work is only progressing towards a change where he takes his anger towards God out on his opponents. The one he had on the most recent Rampage was pretty ominous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whaaat?
> 
> he beat Orange Cassidy, then lost to Danielson in the final of the tournament - and had like 3 video promos since about how he’s making his neck stronger (in the white room)
> 
> maaaybe skip less?





Prosper said:


> How do you figure that? Because no one made a thread on Miro on WF? Why don’t you make one if you’re so hungry for Miro comments. Or simply read social media. Miro had an injury and was brought back early with Mox being out, so he had to step away for a while. Even then he’s getting vignettes almost every week that get plenty of engagement online. There’s nothing dead about his buzz as his character work is only progressing towards a change where he takes his anger towards God out on his opponents. The one he had on the most recent Rampage was pretty ominous.


With the benefit of hindsight should he have even lost the TNT title? He was on a roll, then lost it to Sammy who unfortunately got to do fuck all with it? He's cut some good promos since then, but where he goes next is going to need to feel worthy and there doesn't seem to be an obvious face of value for him to go after right now. Not to jump the gun, but he should be somebody to be concerned for.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I dunno - i still see quite a lot of buzz about him - he has like a promo vid every week
> 
> might be more twitter buzz though than on here


I think it's different buzz to be talking about him whilst he's on screen, compared to back in WWE people would purposely bring him up in conversations all the time.



Prosper said:


> How do you figure that? Because no one made a thread on Miro on WF? Why don’t you make one if you’re so hungry for Miro comments. Or simply read social media. Miro had an injury and was brought back early with Mox being out, so he had to step away for a while. Even then he’s getting vignettes almost every week that get plenty of engagement online. There’s nothing dead about his buzz as his character work is only progressing towards a change where he takes his anger towards God out on his opponents. The one he had on the most recent Rampage was pretty ominous.


That is one obvious metric, yes. Guy gets fuck all threads or even comments outside of passing comments. Why would I make a thread about Miro, did you not read what I said, at all? Yes, so much engagement that he's almost never mentioned when he isn't on screen.


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan (Sep 7, 2021)

It seems that Tony Khan needs to keep these thoughts to himself and just be the bratty billionaires son who "wishes" he was Vince McMahon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> I think it's different buzz to be talking about him whilst he's on screen, compared to back in WWE people would purposely bring him up in conversations all the time.
> 
> 
> That is one obvious metric, yes. Guy gets fuck all threads or even comments outside of passing comments. Why would I make a thread about Miro, did you not read what I said, at all? Yes, so much engagement that he's almost never mentioned when he isn't on screen.


that’s because he was wasted in wwe - his true potential lost


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> With the benefit of hindsight should he have even lost the TNT title? He was on a roll, then lost it to Sammy who unfortunately got to do fuck all with it? He's cut some good promos since then, but where he goes next is going to need to feel worthy and there doesn't seem to be an obvious face of value for him to go after right now. Not to jump the gun, but he should be somebody to be concerned for.


well, Cody needed to beat a babyface - preferably one he has history with

Sammy was as good as any / better than Darby losing again

he has no history with JB and MJF is above TNT level


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> as in the forum or on tv ?


*Both tbh.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> With the benefit of hindsight should he have even lost the TNT title? He was on a roll, then lost it to Sammy who unfortunately got to do fuck all with it? He's cut some good promos since then, but where he goes next is going to need to feel worthy and there doesn't seem to be an obvious face of value for him to go after right now. Not to jump the gun, but he should be somebody to be concerned for.


They haven't booked Sammy well at all since winning the title, he got no stories while Miro, Darby, & Cody all had some. So no Miro shouldn't have lost it to him in hindsight if they didn't have a strong plan for him, but I would have been against Miro still being champion going into the New Year as well. He probably should have just lost it to Bryan at Full Gear assuming that the Moxley plans didn't fall through. But as far as faces, he's got:

Cody (who's still playing the face)
PAC
Brian Cage (if they want to put Miro over someone that's built like him)
Jericho
Christian
Darby Allin
The House of Black (this could work as heel vs heel given the God vs Evil) complex

From that list I think the most realistic would be Christian Cage, Cody, Jericho, or PAC once he gets his revenge on Black, which are all fine as he transitions back to the TNT title. That should be the goal with this God's vengeance story he's telling, to reclaim the title and become a 2 time champion, Cody plays the delusional babyface who thinks he's the Homelander hero to the people while Miro plays the delusional heel who thinks that what he does is the work of God.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *There hasn't been a peep about Miro since he lost the title to Sammy.*



I dont think there is any proof that he was hot with his run. It was solid and hes good but Nothing from it i think was raising fans hands and loud crowds. He didnt get crazy boos or crazy cheers. I think hes one of those guys that is good to have because hes just good for what he is but he does not have a driving force behind the crowd. This is not my view but purely based off the crowd response every single week. People tend to forget how important this aspect is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, Cody needed to beat a babyface - preferably one he has history with
> 
> Sammy was as good as any / better than Darby losing again
> 
> he has no history with JB and MJF is above TNT level


I don't think he had to beat a face, but I'm assuming you're assuming he's going heel finally soon.



Prosper said:


> They haven't booked Sammy well at all since winning the title, he got no stories while Miro, Darby, & Cody all had some. So no Miro shouldn't have lost it to him in hindsight if they didn't have a strong plan for him, but I would have been against Miro still being champion going into the New Year as well. He probably should have just lost it to Bryan at Full Gear assuming that the Moxley plans didn't fall through. But as far as faces, he's got:
> 
> Cody (who's still playing the face)
> PAC
> ...


Christian could be decent, though it seem like he's occupied getting Junrrasic Express to the titles. Pac could be something, though both need a win.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Christian could be decent, though it seem like he's occupied getting Junrrasic Express to the titles. Pac could be something, though both need a win.


Yeah it becomes a dilemma sometimes trying to protect everyone at the same time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think he had to beat a face, but I'm assuming you're assuming he's going heel finally soon.


indeed - plus if Cody beat Miro, this place would’ve shat itself - the hyperbole would be legendary


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yeah it becomes a dilemma sometimes trying to protect everyone at the same time.


I know folk look down on it because of how Vince has fucked it up, but the brand split really is a godsend for situations like this. You know I was a big negative on his original AEW incarnation, but they did a 180 once he left Kip, I think he had his best run since original Rusev. But now as more and more talent arrive where do you find the time to consistently feature the top talent in deserving positions on a unified brand.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> indeed - plus if Cody beat Miro, this place would’ve shat itself - the hyperbole would be legendary


Well that's because Cody is the new satan lol. But I like the Cody fuckery hopefully his run is full of the HHH shenanigans I adore.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Well that's because Cody is the new satan lol. But I like the Cody fuckery hopefully his run is full of the HHH shenanigans I adore.


you and me both - Cody‘s brand of ‘sports entertainment’ is the type i like

just over the top, hokey old school smoke and mirrors


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I know folk look down on it because of how Vince has fucked it up, but the brand split really is a godsend for situations like this. You know I was a big negative on his original AEW incarnation, but they did a 180 once he left Kip, I think he had his best run since original Rusev. But now as more and more talent arrive where do you find the time to consistently feature the top talent in deserving positions on a unified brand.


If they can get Rampage to 2 hours and in a better timeslot that may be an option, but I really hope they don't go in the direction of a brand split. For me it's the logistics of it more so than Vince screwing everything up. I can see how it would help with top talent always being in prominent positions, but I hate the whole idea of the split because then you have 2 World Titles for the same company. The AEW World Title has been built up so well, imagine bringing in another World title. That would blow. Then the 1st or 2nd one doesn't mean as much. I mean the WWE Title means nothing compared to the Universal Title. When I see the WWE Title on Big E, I'm looking at him at the same level as Damian Priestas US Champ, but I look at Roman as the top guy who holds a prize that is somewhat watered down in prestige because there's a whole other champion in the company running around with another "top prize".

Same with the WWE Women's titles, none of the women's titles in WWE mean anything except for the one Becky is holding. Then on top of that you have to see the same guys every single week which I'm also not a huge fan of. You lose your luster and appeal when you're on the show all the time oversaturating the audience with your move set and entrance. It also opens things up for way too many rematch scenarios. Thats why we got like 10 Usos/New Day matches in a row. I would rather have guys wait their turn for a push, over separating talent on 2 different shows and killing the freshness factor. For me that's the lesser evil.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> If they can get Rampage to 2 hours and in a better timeslot that may be an option, but I really hope they don't go in the direction of a brand split. For me it's the logistics of it more so than Vince screwing everything up. I can see how it would help with top talent always being in prominent positions, but I hate the whole idea of the split because then you have 2 World Titles for the same company. Then the 1st or 2nd one doesn't mean as much. I mean the WWE Title means nothing compared to the Universal Title. When I see the WWE Title on Big E, I'm looking at him at the same level as Damian Priestas US Champ, but I look at Roman as the top guy who holds a prize that is somewhat watered down in prestige because there's a whole other champion in the company running around with another "top prize".
> 
> Same with the WWE Women's titles, none of the women's titles in WWE mean anything except for the one Becky is holding. Then on top of that you have to see the same guys every single week which I'm also not a huge fan of. You lose your luster and appeal when you're on the show all the time oversaturating the audience with your move set and entrance. It also opens things up for way too many rematch scenarios. I would rather have guys wait their turn for a push, over separating talent on 2 different shows and killing the freshness factor. For me that's the lesser evil.


I mean there's always going to be a top top dog regardless so the brand split doesn't change that. I look at the brand split like you'd look at conferences in a division. 

But I totally disagree on the over saturation. I get over saturation when it comes to rematches or running a feud over and over. But in general the idea people don't want to see their favorite characters weekly just sounds nonsensical to me. Again I think this goes back to WWE disappointing fans in the way they use folk, that fostered this feeling. For example, nobody else being allowed to defeat major villains except Goku can get annoying, but I also don't want to turn into Dragon Ball where he's just not being used for long stretches of time


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I mean there's always going to be a top top dog regardless so the brand split doesn't change that. I look at the brand split like you'd look at conferences in a division.
> 
> But I totally disagree on the over saturation. I get over saturation when it comes to rematches or running a feud over and over. But in general the idea people don't want to see their favorite characters weekly just sounds nonsensical to me. Again I think this goes back to WWE disappointing fans in the way they use folk, that fostered this feeling. For example, nobody else being allowed to defeat major villains except Goku can get annoying, but I also don't want to turn into Dragon Ball where he's just not being used for long stretches of time


I guess I'm just different but I can't speak for everyone. Seeing Malakai Black in the ring for example every single week for me is no bueno, then his entrance and the "jaw drop" you would get after a Black Mass out of nowhere would get old within 4 months. I don't even care to see a move like the RKO anymore because its been spammed to death and back. Believe it or not, I think even Bryan has been used way too much even though it's the right thing to do at the moment given his name value. The guy is wrestling almost every week. If you can build up multiple guys who are intriguing, which AEW has done for me, it makes it so that even if your absolute favorite isn't on TV you can still see others that interest/entertain you. Fan-favorite Kenny Omega not being on TV every week didn't mean that you couldn't still have a fun show with MJF, Darby, and Miro because they've all been built up well. Whenever Goku wasn't used you still had guys like Vegeta, Trunks, Gohan carrying the show. Then when Goku would come back from training it felt even more special.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Because it's wrestling?
> 
> If people are having great matches that's awesome, but it doesn't necessarily need to be repeated every week to drive home the point.
> 
> ...


Oh get over yourself with the whole "WWE had you stuck in that mentality!!!!!" I don't even watch main roster WWE, and where did I say they had to fight each other for 3 weeks straight. 

All I'm asking is for AEW to give me a story to care about that goes longer than a month, you can have guys feud for a couple of months without having them fight on weekly TV, that's why promos, vignettes and segments are so important to the build up.

I'm not going to give a fuck if two guys put on a good match if you don't give me a story to be invested in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh get over yourself with the whole "WWE had you stuck in that mentality!!!!!" I don't even watch main roster WWE, and where did I say they had to fight each other for 3 weeks straight.
> 
> All I'm asking is for AEW to give me a story to care about that goes longer than a month, you can have guys feud for a couple of months without having them fight on weekly TV, that's why promos, vignettes and segments are so important to the build up.
> 
> I'm not going to give a fuck if two guys put on a good match if you don't give me a story to be invested in.


They do though. These immediately come to mind.

Darby vs Team Taz
Moxley vs Jericho
IC vs Pinnacle
MJF vs Punk (been over a month now with no 1v1 match)
Hangman vs Omega
Elite vs Jurassic Express
Sammy vs MJF
Moxley vs Kingston
Shida vs Deeb
MJF vs Cody
Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker

These all went 2-12 months long. Whether you personally enjoy them or not is on you, but they do have programs that go up to 2 months or longer without them spamming singles matches every single week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> For example, nobody else being allowed to defeat major villains except Goku can get annoying, but I also don't want to turn into Dragon Ball where he's just not being used for long stretches of time


*Ok, I need to go off topic for a moment, because this is the biggest myth in anime history.

Dragonball Z: 
Gohan and Piccolo kill Raditz and Goku with a flying headbutt/special beam cannon combination
Yajirobe cuts Vegeta's tail so the Earthlings win
Vegeta kills Dodoria
Vegeta kills Zarbon
Goku beats Frieza and leaves him stranded on an exploding Planet Namek
Trunks kills Frieza when he invades Earth
Vegeta kills Android 19 (after he whooped Goku's ass mid heart attack)
Android 17 kills Android 20 (Dr. Gero)
Goku kills himself and King Kai while trying to suicide bomb Other World with Imperfect Cell
Gohan kills Cell w/ telepathic dead Goku assist
Trunks goes back to kill Cell in his timeline before he absorbs both Androids
Majin Buu kills Dabura
Goku w/ entire Earth assist and Vegeta distraction kills Kid Buu with a Spirit Bomb

Dragonball Super:
Goku loses to Hit and briefly dies
Trunks kills Goku Black
UI Goku eliminates Kefla from the Tournament of Power
Goku AND Frieza eliminate Jiren, leaving Android 17 as the sole survivor, who then saves all Universes from erasure

This narrative of GOKU WINS LOL is complete horseshit and should have died over a decade ago.*


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Ok, I need to go off topic for a moment, because this is the biggest myth in anime history.
> 
> Dragonball Z:
> Gohan and Piccolo kill Raditz and Goku
> ...


Vegeta>Goku


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Weird statement for sure. Especially since they've directly copied numerous Vince Russo ideas.


Exactly like he said, he doesn't need writers.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The myth that Goku's a bad dad needs to die, too. He literally died for his son.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I dunno - i still see quite a lot of buzz about him - he has like a promo vid every week
> 
> might be more twitter buzz though than on here












Interest in Miro is the lowest it has ever been since he debuted on the WWE main roster


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I see Tony continues to live rent free in OP's head.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm sure somebody else has said it but just shut up and wrestle Tony.

Nobody cares for your repeated digs at a Sports Entertainment product when your Professional Wrestling product isn't hitting on all cylinders.

Stop being a dork that pleases all media outlets and focus on being the dork that puts on great shows.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

AEW has just as much hokey cartoon BS aswwe . The difference is they pretend its wrestling, wwe doesnt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

At this point i would take 27 writers and see what they can do, because 1 Tony is beyond not cutting it.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Dragon Ball>DBZ tbh.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Doesn't need 27 but he definitely needs some help. Having someone who knows how to book a show to learn from until he eventually takes the lead would have been the best possible scenario.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Ok, I need to go off topic for a moment, because this is the biggest myth in anime history.
> 
> Dragonball Z:
> Gohan and Piccolo kill Raditz and Goku with a flying headbutt/special beam cannon combination
> ...


But that's when framing is important. 

Picollo kiled Raditz and Goku, but it couldn't happen without Goku's sacrifice


Vegeta's loss in story isn't painted as a group victory it's presented into a Goku victory even Vegeta calls it a Goku win

Frieza on namek is a Goku W

Frieza on Earth due to framing is a sub villain victory akin to Vegeta wiping out most of the Frieza force the saga before

Cell is a Gohan win no doubt

Kid Buu is treated as a Goku solo win

Beerus is a loss

Hit is a loss

Zeno stopped Black

17 wins the tournament, but it's made clear Goku saved 17 and Frieza's ass lol.

Cena didn't always win, but there was typically some absolving reason why he loss, like Goku. And even when others got big highlighted victories, it wasn't long before Cenaku would find a bigger highlighted victory lol


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

The Y2J MJF singing thing was definitely sketch comedy.


----------

